# Outer Edge Ombre Nails



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 1, 2011)

I saw these today and I'm in love with them!!  What do you ladies think?



​


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2011)

Cute actually, not crazy about the straight French-like tips though least not in that color but otherwise it's cute.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2011)

the french tip makes it too busy.  The 2 tone I love but I would have just done it without french tips. The model's makeup looks stupid too.  She looks like she went dirt biking while wearing googles.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 2, 2011)

haha it does!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 2, 2011)

i reall yneed to leanr how to do ombre


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually the reverse mask is pretty unique in a lot of ways and creative. I think it could have been done a little bit better. I think the nail concept is cool. I used to do my tips black all the time LOL! People thought I was nuts back then too! Haha!


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 2, 2011)

I love this manicure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayjay (Nov 2, 2011)

Not crazy about the tips either, but I love everything else!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 3, 2011)

I will also try doing the nails..

Will upload pics if I manage doing it properly. 

Haha


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't like the tips, but other than that, the look great!


----------



## katana (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the two toned polish look, how in the world did she get them like that? I am very interested in it......


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the two toned polish look, how in the world did she get them like that? I am very interested in it......


Most likely it was sponged on using a latex cosmetic sponge. One method is to add drops of nail polish to a flat surface, like a piece of wax paper, and then dip the sponge onto the polish then pat it to the nail. Sally Beauty's Blog actually has an article on it.

http://sallybeautyblog.com/2011/04/11/the-ombre-nail-art-technique/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the french tip makes it too busy.  The 2 tone I love but I would have just done it without french tips. The model's makeup looks stupid too.  She looks like she went dirt biking while wearing googles.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 4, 2011)

I like it.

And I agree with everyone else, the black tip throws me off a little... but the pink and white is nice.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 4, 2011)

But how would you do it all the way around the nail?  Sounds like it would be messy and needs lots and lots of polish remover! LOL!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most likely it was sponged on using a latex cosmetic sponge. One method is to add drops of nail polish to a flat surface, like a piece of wax paper, and then dip the sponge onto the polish then pat it to the nail. Sally Beauty's Blog actually has an article on it.
> 
> http://sallybeautyblog.com/2011/04/11/the-ombre-nail-art-technique/


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But how would you do it all the way around the nail?  Sounds like it would be messy and needs lots and lots of polish remover! LOL!


Probably the same way you do marbling - tape off the skin around the nail and sponge it on.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh!!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably the same way you do marbling - tape off the skin around the nail and sponge it on.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe... You can do a tutorial on it.  I've never seen this before and I'm sure lots of people would love to see how its done or even just a photo step by step  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually the reverse mask is pretty unique in a lot of ways and creative. I think it could have been done a little bit better. I think the nail concept is cool. I used to do my tips black all the time LOL! People thought I was nuts back then too! Haha!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 4, 2011)

I would like it without those tips.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 4, 2011)

I can sure try to do a tutorial on the nails... I don't have those colours, and I don't have those polishes... I would only be able to do a black tip on short nails. Wait do you mean a tutorial on the nails or the reverse mask? LOL! 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe... You can do a tutorial on it.  I've never seen this before and I'm sure lots of people would love to see how its done or even just a photo step by step  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2011)

Nails!!!  Not the mask make-up but maybe you were talking about the makeup earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd really like the nails.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok I will see what I can do! Gives me more practice with my camera. It won't be the same exact nails, but I will do some nice black tips!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm looking at a close up, the tips on here are silver black, so that might be what is throwing people off. I also do silver tips... just to let everyone know that when I do my tutorial it will be for short nails because I have short natural nails... I need to keep them short for playing guitar lol... hope everyone will still like it!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2011)

Its all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 6, 2011)

I dunno...the model is very distracting

I'm not a fan of this look- it looks like she did a horrible job at taking off her polish


----------

